# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Is there a solid yellow BP morph?

## Mattinho

Has anyone managed to produce a solid yellow Ball yet? The closest I can find a an albino pin that has a seriously reduced pattern.

----------


## mmateo

Super desert

Ralph made one...well kind of he put some clown in it

----------


## Action Reptiles

spinner albino's are pretty close to an all yellow ball..

----------


## Subdriven

> Super desert
> 
> Ralph made one...well kind of he put some clown in it


Has this been confirmed??  last I heard there is no super desert YET and noone knows what that flatline of RDR's is..

----------


## Mattinho

Not really counting Ralphs as most of us are a far way off those sort of things. Would a patternless take the white or yellow from an albino? 

Is Dessert not recessive?

----------


## TessadasExotics

> Is Dessert not recessive?


Desert is not recessive. Desert Hypo is.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Albino Champagne is pretty close. I believe an Albino Super cinny/BP would be all yellow. Don't know if one has been produced yet or not.

Edit: Never mind...Albino super cinny would be a white snake.

----------


## alan1

*here you go* - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...-gelb2-nz.html

don't know who owns or produced it

----------


## RegiusCo

Our Albino Champagne boy we produced last summer!  :Smile:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (01-06-2011),_jsmorphs2_ (01-05-2011),_Pinoy Pythons_ (01-06-2011),_Wh00h0069_ (01-05-2011)

----------


## LeviBP

^^^^^ That's a nice snake! :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Subdriven

> *here you go* - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...-gelb2-nz.html
> 
> don't know who owns or produced it


link doesn't work

----------


## chago11

i think the enchi ivory is almost all yellow and so was that enchi pied that NERD produced http://www.captivebredreptileforums....nchi-ivory.jpg.
http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/enchi-pied/

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-05-2011),_Pinoy Pythons_ (01-06-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

That Enchi Ivory  :Surprised:  
Say Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!
 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## KingPythons

Enchi Ivory is some ish!

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

I think this albino pin like you mentioned is as solid yellow as your going to get for now.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=219839

----------


## Freakie_frog

Albino G-stripe's are pretty close and I'd bet the albino patternless would be solid yellow.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Albino G-stripe's are pretty close and I'd bet the albino patternless would be solid yellow.


That's possible but tell me how often You see patternless on the market ??? 

I was wondering lately Is that morph real or fall to category of myth and legends... :Razz:

----------


## alan1

i'll try again - page 9 - http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en...w=1364&bih=807

if someone could drag the pic to the thread, that would be great

----------


## Freakie_frog

> That's possible but tell me how often You see patternless on the market ??? 
> 
> I was wondering lately Is that morph real or fall to category of myth and legends...


VPI had some for sale last year.. :Good Job:  anythings obtainable 

RDR's got a youtube video out showing his big patternless female.. they're pretty cool..

----------


## Mattinho

Here is alan1's picture

Pretty awesome  :Good Job: 

Anyone seen it or know what it is?

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-05-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> VPI had some for sale last year.. anythings obtainable 
> 
> RDR's got a youtube video out showing his big patternless female.. they're pretty cool..


When I first Time bought Complete Ball Python I fall in love in patternless... but in the last 2 almost 3 years of browsing fauna and kingsnake adds never seen one  :Sad:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Here is alan1's picture
> 
> Pretty awesome 
> 
> Anyone seen it or know what it is?


O wow.... That Very interesting snake... Do I see Blue Eyes ?? So BEL mix with something?? maybe Enchi Judging after I see Enchi Ivoy ??

----------


## tyleraugust

Albino champagne fire is a solid yellow snake.

----------


## TrpnBils

> Is Dessert not recessive?


Dessert is dominant in my house after a good holiday meal (sorry, I couldn't help it  :Smile: )

----------


## chago11

> Albino champagne fire is a solid yellow snake.


show us the pics.

----------


## wax32

All I know is I need ENCHI in my collection after seeing the enchi ivory.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Ive been ignoring this thread before since I thought this is only about the albino gene. Well, guess what, Im so so wrong.  :Smile:  The enchi ivory is so amazing. Enchi really stands to its reputation on taking another morph into a different level :Good Job:

----------


## chago11

> Ive been ignoring this thread before since I thought this is only about the albino gene. Well, guess what, Im so so wrong.  The enchi ivory is so amazing. Enchi really stands to its reputation on taking another morph into a different level


I did not like the enchi until i seen the enchi ivory and the enchi pied. Now i have to save up for a male enchi yb which will work since my female ivory is only 220 grams.

----------


## DesignerBP

i thought i saw an albino super cinny somewhere that was all yellow. not 100% tho.

----------


## chago11

the albino spinner is almost all yellow
http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...lbino-spinner/

----------


## dembonez

here best way to get what you want!

get a regular ball python go to home depot get

1 ducttape
2 bottels of yellow spray paint
1 painting sheet
firstly place the sheet down use duct tape to hold it in place
then grab your snake put him in the middle and spray him yellow
and Volia you have a all yellow snake!  :Very Happy: 




lol i hope you know im kidding!! xD

----------

EchoPyrex (07-06-2011)

----------


## DZ Reptiles

:Surprised: 

I hope so :p

----------

